# NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

## doskanoness

Hello, I have a problem with the lxd service not starting until I connect to the Wi-Fi or to the LAN network. I use OpenRC as the init system. When NetworkManager is started at system boot, I'm getting a warning "NetworkManager has started, but is inactive". What can I do to be able to use services dependent on the NetworkManager when I'm not connected yet to any network? Thanks.

----------

## alamahant

Hi

if you have also netifrc ie the traditional Gentoo network config then at least disable ALL net.<iface-name> services you have enabled.

If not  plz try

```

nmcli con show

and

ip a

```

Do you see any connections and ifaces?

----------

## doskanoness

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> if you have also netifrc ie the traditional Gentoo network config then at least disable ALL net.<iface-name> services you have enabled.
> 
> 

 

I have disabled them.

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If not  plz try
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
doskanoness@gentoo ~ $ nmcli con show

NAME                UUID                                  TYPE       DEVICE 

mlvd-bg4            90bacea0-51e6-4254-8b89-3448fb88f6c7  wireguard  --     

NETIASPOT-761BF0    72ff5635-a54d-473d-ae7a-3990c69aa598  wifi       --     

NETIASPOT-761BF0    b7330cc9-4ccd-43b2-b0a7-889730865bcc  wifi       --     

Wired connection 1  f090c7a2-410f-3eeb-bc23-75e980b75b74  ethernet   --     

doskanoness@gentoo ~ $ ip a

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: enp5s0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:d8:61:05:9b:29 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

3: wlo1: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/ether c6:d8:5a:1f:7f:ac brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff permaddr 48:a4:72:af:6e:d2

    altname wlp0s20f3
```

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you see any connections and ifaces?
> 
> 

 

I don't see lxdbr0 interface.

----------

## alamahant

Your eth interface is down.

What happens if you run

```

ip link set enp5s0 up

ip  a add <some-lan-ip>/24 dev  enp5s0

ip route add default via <router-ip>

ping 8.8.8.8

```

Does it work?

Also 

```

rc-status boot default

```

----------

## doskanoness

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> What happens if you run 

 

```

┌─[doskanoness@gentoo] - [~] - [2021-11-06 07:59:15]

└─[0] <> sudo ip link set enp5s0 up                                                                                                                                           ⚡[▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▷]

┌─[doskanoness@gentoo] - [~] - [2021-11-06 07:59:18]

└─[0] <> sudo ip  a add 192.168.1.12/24 dev  enp5s0                                                                                                                           ⚡[▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▷]

┌─[doskanoness@gentoo] - [~] - [2021-11-06 07:59:40]

└─[0] <> sudo ip route add default via 192.168.1.254                                                                                                                          ⚡[▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▷]

┌─[doskanoness@gentoo] - [~] - [2021-11-06 08:00:18]

└─[1] <> ping 8.8.8.8                                                                                                                                                         ⚡[▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▷]

PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=116 ms

64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=10.1 ms

64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=10.7 ms

^C

--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 10.062/45.661/116.255/49.917 ms

```

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
┌─[doskanoness@gentoo] - [~] - [2021-11-06 07:42:06]

└─[0] <> rc-status boot default                                                                                                                                               ⚡[▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▷]

Runlevel: boot

 zfs-import                                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 hwclock                                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 modules                                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 fsck                                                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 root                                                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 mtab                                                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 swap                                                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 zfs-mount                                                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 localmount                                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 ip6tables                                                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 termencoding                                                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 sysctl                                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 bootmisc                                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 keymaps                                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 save-keymaps                                                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 save-termencoding                                                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 procfs                                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 consolefont                                                                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 urandom                                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 stmpfiles-setup                                                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 loopback                                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 binfmt                                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 iptables                                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 hostname                                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

Runlevel: default

 hdparm                                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 sysklogd                                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 cronie                                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 haveged                                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 NetworkManager                                                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 acpid                                                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 laptop_mode                                                                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 zfs-zed                                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 zfs-share                                                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 thermald                                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 gpm                                                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 display-manager                                                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 lm_sensors                                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 lxd                                                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 modemmanager                                                                                                                                                                   [  crashed  ]

 local
```

----------

## alamahant

Ok perfect you can bring your iface up and ping outside.

Maybe try restarting NM.

What does

```

grep -i networkmanager /var/log/messages 

dmesg | grep -i networkmanager 

```

say?

Was is ever working properly?

Maybe recreate the NM connections

```

nmcli con add type ethernet autoconnect yes con-name eth0 ifname enp5s0 ip4 <any-lan-ip>/24 gw4 <router-ip>

nmcli con mod eth0 ipv4.dns <preferred-dns-server-ip> ipv4.method manual

nmcli con up eth0

```

If you want to use dhcp I am not sure if NM has its own dhcp client by default OR you need to build it with USE="dhcpcd OR dhclient".

----------

## doskanoness

```
┌─[doskanoness@gentoo] - [~] - [2021-11-11 08:11:19]

└─[0] <> grep -i networkmanager /var/log/messages                                                                                                                             ⚡[▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▷]

Nov 11 14:00:39 gentoo kernel: [   8417]     0  8417    62426      699   106496        0             0 NetworkManager

Nov 11 14:00:39 gentoo kernel: [   8417]     0  8417    62426      699   106496        0             0 NetworkManager

Nov 11 14:00:39 gentoo kernel: [   8417]     0  8417    62426      699   106496        0             0 NetworkManager

Nov 11 14:15:26 gentoo kernel: [   8417]     0  8417    62426      738   106496        0             0 NetworkManager

Nov 11 14:32:45 gentoo kernel: [   8417]     0  8417    62459      771   106496        0             0 NetworkManager

Nov 11 15:35:20 gentoo kernel: [   9113]     0  9113    62426      724   114688        0             0 NetworkManager

Nov 11 15:35:20 gentoo kernel: [   9113]     0  9113    62426      724   114688        0             0 NetworkManager

Nov 11 15:39:01 gentoo kernel: [  11774]     0 11774    62351      619   118784        0             0 NetworkManager

Nov 11 15:39:01 gentoo kernel: [  11774]     0 11774    62351      619   118784        0             0 NetworkManager

Nov 11 19:20:09 gentoo kernel: [   8444]     0  8444    62448      757   110592        0             0 NetworkManager

Nov 11 19:24:10 gentoo kernel: [   8444]     0  8444    62448      765   110592        0             0 NetworkManager

┌─[doskanoness@gentoo] - [~] - [2021-11-11 08:18:14]

└─[0] <> dmesg | grep -i networkmanager                                                                                                                                       ⚡[▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▷]

┌─[doskanoness@gentoo] - [~] - [2021-11-11 08:18:23]

└─[1] <> 
```

manually adding nm connections work

----------

## alamahant

 *doskanoness wrote:*   

> 
> 
> manually adding nm connections work
> 
> 

 

Then recreate them vua nmcli and delete the old ones at least for ethernet.

You have a duplicate wifi con.

----------

